# Guide came off on one of my rods



## AME0219 (Jun 1, 2014)

On one of my rods, while casting, the second to top guide came off the rod. The guide is not broken and I can slide it back in place and it fits pretty snug, and with a little super glue it would definitely stay in place. I was wondering if super glue would damage the blank and if I should get epoxy instead or if I should get it re-wrapped. The rod is a $100 rod that I've had for several years.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It can be put back on for about $8-12

Where are you out of?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It was an extra one, you don't need it!


----------



## AME0219 (Jun 1, 2014)

MrFish said:


> It can be put back on for about $8-12
> 
> Where are you out of?


Fort Walton


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

My carrot stick did the same. I can't tell it's missing


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

AME0219 said:


> Fort Walton


Don't know anyone over that way.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Before I started wrapping rods, I did this to a Castaway rod that I needed to repair:

Went to Wallyworld and got some of this: http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/go2_gel/overview/Go2-Gel.htm 

and some 91% Isopropyl 

Filled the void where the guide foot went with the product and then slipped the guide back in to place. 

Wiped everything down and tried to leave a little "dab" between the guide and the rod.

I've fished that rod several times and made the repair about a year ago - it's still holding up. Although, I have not used the rod since last winter.

It might get you by before you take it to Half Hitch or somewhere and have them professionally do it.


----------



## AME0219 (Jun 1, 2014)

60hertz said:


> Before I started wrapping rods, I did this to a Castaway rod that I needed to repair:
> 
> Went to Wallyworld and got some of this: http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/go2_gel/overview/Go2-Gel.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks, might have to try that


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

www.facebook.com/custombyjavier


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

Get some 5-minute epoxy . . . Mix it up . . . Use a toothpick to get it down under the wrap . . . Insert the guide and line it up . . . Wipe off excess . . . Allow rod to sit for 24 hours before using . . . VOILA !!!


----------

